# The Walking Dead



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2010)

I watched the first two episodes "on demand" last night, pretty cool show, I do typically prefer zombie movies to have a little more of the Mirana whatserface from resident evil,,, but so far the show may have me hooked (since weeds, dexter, and SOA have really sucked this year!)


----------



## TouchDown (Nov 9, 2010)

Good god I'm sick of zombies and vampires.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2010)

TouchDown said:


> Good god I'm sick of zombies and vampires.



vampires I am with you!


----------



## Santiagj (Nov 9, 2010)

F**k vampires.

This show is the best!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 9, 2010)

SapperPE said:


> You can never get tired of zombie movies!


Unless it's *28 Days Later*. Wifey-wife and I thought that movie was simply abismal.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 9, 2010)

I have been religiously reading The Walking Dead comic book since it started and I must say the show really nails the feel of the comic. The plot is a little different but I cant really complain. And yes, I do actually read comic books.

And personally I have really liked SOA this season.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 9, 2010)

must be one of those HBO or showtime programs? never heard of it


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2010)

its on AMC

SOA has gotten better the last 2 weeks, but the first part of the season I thought was god awful

I like that the walking dead is supposed to be in Atlanta (although none of the pics of the city look anything like Atlanta)


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 9, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> its on AMC
> SOA has gotten better the last 2 weeks, but the first part of the season I thought was god awful
> 
> I like that the walking dead is supposed to be in Atlanta (although none of the pics of the city look anything like Atlanta)


The last couple episodes of SOA have gotten really good (since they got to Ireland). And WTF is up with the Dr.'s boss having biker tats? Crazy stuff.

In the comic the small town that the cop is from is Cynthiana, Kentucky which is the hometown of the writer, Robert Kirkman. I was wondering where they shot the scenes in the city. I didnt think it was Atlanta.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2010)

the only building i recognized as an actual atlanta building is the Norfolk Southern Building, because it had two seperate building attached by a bridge/section (when the guy was riding his horse through town)


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 9, 2010)

Road Guy said:


> the only building i recognized as an actual atlanta building is the Norfolk Southern Building, because it had two seperate building attached by a bridge/section (when the guy was riding his horse through town)


My cousin works in that building.


----------



## Undertaker (Nov 11, 2010)

Walking dead huh?Expected to see something else.


----------



## goodal (Nov 11, 2010)

I watched the first episode on Hulu and I like it. The starting point has been done before (resident eveil 2, 28 days later,etc..) But i like any post apocalypse (sp?) movie and almost any zombie movie (28 days later included). Something ive never figured out about brain dead, starving zombies though: if they are that hungry why dont they just eat each other? Wouldnt the problem take care of itself after a while?


----------



## Santiagj (Nov 12, 2010)

Zombies have some morals. They can't just start eating their own kind. Or maybe its a flavor thing? They only like fresh meat.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 21, 2010)

I watched the first two episodes last night (one week tape delay out here). I liked it!

Although, if I had been trapped inside the tank, I would have tried to start it up and drive it out, crushing as many zombies as possible, and perhaps figuring out how to fire the machine guns from inside.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2010)

I cant figure out since there are all these tanks, helo's, and such laying around, why are there not an abundance of M-16's laying on the ground? Especially since this is filmed in the south, they just need to go to the local wal mart and steal as many guns and ammo as they need? OF course that would kill some of the story line..

I think the zombies that attacked the campground at the end were brought up by merle in the truck, but thats just my opinion...

only 2 more episodes.. hope they bring it back next year with 12 or 14!


----------



## goodal (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats my beef too! surely not all of those humvees are out of gas either and why should they have to worry about food at all. im sure there are plenty of walmarts around with plenty of cheetoes and can goods!


----------



## Santiagj (Nov 22, 2010)

There should be plenty of gas in all the stranded cars. Someone just needs to grow a pair and siffon some out. I mean, who hasn't gulped a little gas in their life time...


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 22, 2010)

For every zombie created and/or person killed thats one less person scavenging for food, gas and ammo.

Heres a very good article I read a while back about why a zombie apocolypse would fail:

http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-sci...il-quickly.html

Heres what I never understood about zombies. Humans are zombies food source. Yet humans are also the way zombies reproduce. So as a "species" zombies have to decided between eating or reproducing. How long can a species like that survive? Of course if zombies are already dead, why do they eat? Can they starve?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2010)

&amp; they (zombie movies) never seem to span the winter? I wonder if they can outlast the cold?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 22, 2010)

^Probably not. If you will recall, that was the ultimate solution to the Simpson's gorilla infestation in Springfield. The gorillas had been introduced to kill the snakes, IIRC, whcih had been in to kill the mongooses, which had been brought in to kill the lizards which Bart had accidentally released into the wild. The gorillas would freeze to death once winter came, so all was good in the end.

FW: zombies are not a species. zombies are a disease. Plus, they just crave human flesh. They don't need it to "survive". However, I am uncertain just how long a zombie can "live". The half-bodied zombie in the first episode seems to me to be pretty instructive: at some point, there just won't be enough muscle tissue left for them to move. So the lifespan of a zombie is probably limited by the rate of decomposition. I would think that in a warm climate, like Altanta, they would decompose pretty quickly and become immobile within, say, a week or two.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 23, 2010)

^^^ What about the opposite. In the freezing weather they would freeze up in no time. Im assuming zombies dont have a nice flow of warm blood to keep them from freezing. Just wait until mid december and go zombie smashing.

The other thing that I dont get in a lot of zombie movies (but on thing that Walking Dead gets right) is the density of zombies. Despite its rather large population the US is, in most areas, rather sparsely populated. Other then the North East and West coast once you get out of major cities you can go miles in any direction and not run into a lot of people. If you factor in the tendancy of zombies to "clump" into massive herds (this is topic is discussed in the Walking Dead comic actually) then it would further concentrate the zombie population and leave even larger sections of country side vacant.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 23, 2010)

I think it would be fun to sit on top of a 113 with a 50 caliber machine gun and unlimited ammo..

I also hope the writers of this show dont go off the deep end too early (like LOST, Weeds, Breaking Bad, Sons of Anarchy, etc)


----------



## goodal (Nov 23, 2010)

FusionWhite said:


> For every zombie created and/or person killed thats one less person scavenging for food, gas and ammo.
> Heres a very good article I read a while back about why a zombie apocolypse would fail:
> 
> http://www.cracked.com/article_18683_7-sci...il-quickly.html
> ...


Best line of the article:

"That's like having to fight a lion every time you to want to have sex or make a sandwich."

awsome.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 8, 2011)

damn i missed out on the chance to be an extra!

http://www.ajc.com/news/cobb/zombies-heade...rom-970824.html


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 8, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> damn i missed out on the chance to be an extra!
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/cobb/zombies-heade...rom-970824.html


That would have been awesome! When the show started, you could sign-up online to win a chance to become a walk-on extra. I signed up numerous times. Would have been so cool.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 13, 2011)

went to lunch today to see some of the zombie hoarde by my office. It was pretty cool to see. For those of you who watched the show, al the main characters came over to the "small" yes small crowd of bystanders and let them take pictures and stuff, then they piled into a van to drive off for lunch. I guess all the stage crew are union, and by God, they will stop work at 12:00 and go to lunch!

I should have brought my better camera cause I could have gotten soem good pics If I had a better lense.. will post some crappy camera phone pics shortly!

this is a picture of "Rick" the main character - getting chased by the hoarde, again I will bring the good camera next time!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> went to lunch today to see some of the zombie hoarde by my office. It was pretty cool to see. For those of you who watched the show, al the main characters came over to the "small" yes small crowd of bystanders and let them take pictures and stuff, then they piled into a van to drive off for lunch. I guess all the stage crew are union, and by God, they will stop work at 12:00 and go to lunch!
> I should have brought my better camera cause I could have gotten soem good pics If I had a better lense.. will post some crappy camera phone pics shortly!
> 
> this is a picture of "Rick" the main character - getting chased by the hoarde, again I will bring the good camera next time!


That is SO cool RG! Thanks for sharing! We actually just re-watched a few episodes this past weekend to re-acclimate ourselves with how the first season ended. Can't wait to start watching the new season.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 13, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> went to lunch today to see some of the zombie hoarde by my office. It was pretty cool to see. For those of you who watched the show, al the main characters came over to the "small" yes small crowd of bystanders and let them take pictures and stuff, then they piled into a van to drive off for lunch. I guess all the stage crew are union, and by God, they will stop work at 12:00 and go to lunch!
> I should have brought my better camera cause I could have gotten soem good pics If I had a better lense.. will post some crappy camera phone pics shortly!
> 
> this is a picture of "Rick" the main character - getting chased by the hoarde, again I will bring the good camera next time!


looks like the local news was there at the same time you were? You didn't want to give them an interview?

http://www.accessatlanta.com/video?bcpid=7...id=991337653001


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2011)

the "crew" people were getting annoyed by all the people with camera's out there, at one point I told them this was a public street and there wasnt much they could do about it..

when I got back to the office... we have traffic cameras all over the county, and we had pulled up the camera at the signal closest by and it was the best seat in the house in terms of watching the "action" I imagine the producers would have a shit fit if they new that they were being watched (and recorded)


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 17, 2011)

I got hooked on this a few weeks ago when I found out I could watch the whole first season on our On-Demand. Season two has been deemed worthy of a "Record Series" on the DVR.

One thing that came to me while watching the beginning of season two listening to the old man bitch about the RV for the ump-teenth time...you've got abandoned cars everywhere, why in god's name do you pick the old crappy RV?


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2011)

Season 2 started great bug the last hour was very s. L. O. W. ............

My 8 year old snuck in his brothers room an watched it and couldn't fall asleep..... Maybe that will teach him a life lesson...


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm actually a little surprised at some of the stuff they are getting away with on Walking Dead and even more so on American Horror Story on FX....AHS is borderline HBO type stuff.

On a side note, from what I saw in the commercials for the new western series coming to AMC in the beginning of November looks like it might be promising too. Forget the name but it starts Nov. 6 I think.


----------



## goodal (Oct 25, 2011)

Watched episode 201. I love how every time they touch a zombie, it sounds like a sack of rotten tomatoes explodes. Anybody know where i can watch episode two online? I dont have AMC.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 25, 2011)

badal said:


> Watched episode 201. I love how every time they touch a zombie, it sounds like a sack of rotten tomatoes explodes. Anybody know where i can watch episode two online? I dont have AMC.


Download the torrent file. btjunkie.org


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2011)

its also on itunes (for a buck or so)


----------



## goodal (Oct 26, 2011)

The first two have been pretty good. The antagonist redneck has turned into a good guy overnight but other than that its keeping the same feel. I hope it doesnt slow down too much though. Theyre supposed to be headed to some fort and theve only gotten a few miles before they had to stop for (at least) two episodes.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2011)

its been pretty good so far, kept my attention, but its starting to slow down a bit each episode, I guess with the AMC budget they cant afford to have more than 10 minutes of "shooting zombies and stuff" each episode...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't think you can apply logic to a science fiction show

But since we are.... Do we really think that the entire military with automatic weapons, napalm, etc could get over run?

One company of rangers held off the entire city of Mogadishu and those people were alive and shooting back!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 27, 2011)

Road Guy said:


> I don't think you can apply logic to a science fiction show
> 
> But since we are.... Do we really think that the entire military with automatic weapons, napalm, etc could get over run?
> 
> One company of rangers held off the entire city of Mogadishu and those people were alive and shooting back!


Agreed on the military being able to hold their own.



Major Highway said:


> No, I'm pretty sure that the military would be able to hold their own, especially in the armored vehicles. I've considered what I would do during a Zombie apocalypse, and the first thing I would do is find an armored vehicle and stock it full of food. I'd prefer an MRAP, because it has more room for excess food and guns, but I'd make do with a High Maneuverability Military Wheeled Vehicle (HMMWV - Humvee). I'd also make sure I had a battle buddy to man the M240B mounted in the turret while I drive and we could switch off with driving / gunning duties. This seems like the most realistic survival plan that I can think of, keep the team small so it's easier to identify infections and easier to communicate, and be surrounded by bite proof steel and high quality firepower.


I like your plan. But to take it one step further, I'm currently in search of a contractor that can begin construction on my new zombie-proof house.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow this season has sucked so far, the only thing good are the trailers for the next week, and they just keep stringing us along... I think I may just go by the comics and skip the rest of the season.


----------



## goodal (Nov 17, 2011)

I have to agree. The whole "we have to find the kid" thing got old pretty quick. Is it just me or is the patriarch of the farm family a horriific actor or what? They need to move on quickly or they are going to lose me.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 18, 2011)

I just wish someone would throw that stupid blonde chick into a pile of walkers...she has really gotten annoying.


----------



## CincinnatiControlsGuy (Nov 19, 2011)

badal said:


> I have to agree. The whole "we have to find the kid" thing got old pretty quick. Is it just me or is the patriarch of the farm family a horriific actor or what? They need to move on quickly or they are going to lose me.


Heh, agreed. He should be doing AARP commercials. Even if the show is moving slowly, I did thoroughly enjoy the "floater" scene.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 28, 2011)

Well they found the little girl finally, only took half the season....


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Nov 30, 2011)

I enjoy the show too, and as for some of the comments here:

1. I don't believe Zombies really decompose, at least once they are Zombies. The decomposed zombies are ones that where killed human, infected but not changed yet, then their bodies start to decompose before they are animated.

2. While Zombies don't decomposed, they don't heal either so any damage inflicted will be forever.

3. A Hummer would be a pretty poor choice IMHO, the roof turret isn't really secure, and Zombies can break glass, -a typical Hummer isn't armored at all.

4. The military would hold their own, maybe, much of the Infantry tactics and skills are based upon removing units from action, not zombies, weapons like smart bombs are pretty much worthless if considered on a scale of what resources you use to number of zombies killed. Given it takes head shot to stop the enemy, I could see some soldiers utilizing their entire 300 round load out and stopping only 10% of the enemy. Sucess would depend on effective retraining and excellent leadership. Ie some units would survive, but not all.


----------



## goodal (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea the fact that all the military (or at least that around Atlanta) is wiped out is not believable. I have to admit I did not see the mid-season grand finale coming. I wont ruin it for anyone that hasnt seen it yet, but suffice it to say they dont have any reason to stay at the farm (ie really inexpensive set) anymore.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2011)

when we were watching some of the filming this past summer, it at least looked like a lot of action, it was Rick running through a 3 lane road while looking hurt, with a ton of zombies chasing him.. of course they shot the same scene about 20 times so maybe it was just a little action..

I am hoping they will use the mid season break to fire the writers and go back to last season's writers, but I am doubtful that will happen, this season is like they hired a bunch of writers that normally write for lifetime movies...


----------



## goodal (Dec 2, 2011)

Too much talkin, not enough shootin. Agreed.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2012)

2nd half of the season has been a little better than the first.. the last 10 minutes of last night was pretty good (wont give it away if you havent seen it yet)

But so now, once you die, you automatically become a zombie even if your not bitten? I hope they xplain that willis!


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 12, 2012)

I just don't get this show...too many logistical problems for me.


----------



## jeb6294 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm guessing "Walking Dead" meets "Outbreak"...zombie-ism was caused by virus that was passed by bites becomes airborne.

I hate to say it, but I'm not terribly disappointed about the whole Dale thing. He's annoying.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 25, 2012)

I read some of the comics and the next volume (this season) is pretty gruesome , if they hold true to the comics lots of the main cast get killed or maimed pretty bad...

I don't know how much they will water down for tv though......


----------



## goodal (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally watched the season finale. Several issues.

1) No one would be able to pull off the head shots that a computer geek (Glen) and buff woman (blondy) did while riding shotgun in a moving, bouncing vehicle. They should at least have stopped to make it believable.

2) Noone reacts in a reasonable manner to anything. When dude told his wife he killed his "best" friend IN SELF DEFENSE she reacted like he was a walker. There are actually many instances of this but I'll just leave it at this one.

3) That boy pulled off a head shot past his dad at about 40 feet on a moving target. COME ON!!!

At this point I'm pretty sure I could write a better story line, or at least choreograph the scenes better, than they are making.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 4, 2012)

That whole series is full of logistical issues...hence I could never watch it....mr snick would ask me to leave the room so he could watch in peace.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 4, 2012)

Complaining about the plot in a zombie show is kind of like saying the acting is bad in a porno...


----------



## goodal (Jun 5, 2012)

The plot is fine. It's the execution I'm disappointed in. Also, I failed to point out that they were very eager to jump in a vehicle and drive 50' down the driveway any ole time they want to even though they are supposed to have limited gas. Those are the little things that could make it better for logical minds like ours to follow.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 5, 2012)

^THIS!!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 5, 2012)

There should be close to unlimited gas, if you have a pump to move it. Zombies don't drive, leaving plenty of gas in the tanks of stations.

Now, with that cheap azz akkie-hol fuel, it might have gone bad by now..


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.amctv.com/the-walking-dead/videos/season-3-comic-con-trailer-the-walking-dead

Hopefully they will be showing this on AFN, but I won't hold my breath. Will probably just have to wait until I get home and watch it on In-Demand.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 16, 2012)

If I still owned a VCR I would tape it for you, of course there wouldn't be any of those over there I imagine?

Can you watch them on iTunes?


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 17, 2012)

We aren't allowed to have iTunes over here. I should be home around the end of November for my 2nd R&amp;R so I should be able to catch up on the first part of it on In-Demand and then finish it up on my last R&amp;R. If all else fails, I'm sure they'll have it at the Hadji Shop as soon as the season is over.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 17, 2012)

serioulsy no Itunes? Thats odd. Does the PX have contract rights over there for everything?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 17, 2012)

I download them as .mkv or .avi files. Could possibly drop a few of them on a SL or DL DVD if you have a capable player to watch them on.


----------



## jeb6294 (Jul 19, 2012)

Road Guy said:


> serioulsy no Itunes? Thats odd. Does the PX have contract rights over there for everything?


Oh no, the PX is perfectly happy to sell you iTunes cards, but downloading it on to the Gov't puters is a no-no. Naturally I've already got iTunes on my laptop but the wifi that is available on the base is ridiculous (something like $100/month for 512k).


----------



## goodal (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know about you guys, but I am really liking this season. The last piece of dead weight is Blondie, but I'm not sure they can kill her off yet. The plot, zombies, acting all seem to be much better and you never know who is going to get whacked. Good stuff.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

i have to agree, ive enjoyed the intensity this season, not sure how they will keep it going the whole season but so far so good!


----------



## pbrme (Nov 6, 2012)

^ you guys must be talking about S3? I just finished S2 on Netflix, was pretty darn good IISSMS.


----------



## goodal (Nov 6, 2012)

Season 2 sucked pretty bad IMHO. To much talkin, not enough shootin, but they've gone back to killin this season.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 6, 2012)

If they try harder to hold true to the comic, this should be a very messed up season!


----------



## goodal (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know if its an advantage or disadvantage, but I have never read the comic.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

i flipped through one of the comics while at a book store and the prison era comic was very violent. so far the death of Lori is different than the comic so maybe they wont be THAT graphic, but we'll find out....

I only read about 10 pages..

I heard there are 700+ volumes of the comics, so I dont know if Walking Dead will last 700 season though....


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ 700? They're only up to issue 104 and they come out once a month I think. I wasn't able to stop reading them until I caught up to the latest issue. I can't believe how crazy the series is. You can't really get attached to any character.

I've only seen the first season of the show, but I felt like it was really slow compared to the comic.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2012)

my bad, I was half asleep during the talking dead (comes on after the walking dead) I thought I heard 700...but even at a 100 I think it will take the show a while to catch up..


----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)

While I don't watch this show; I came across this picture gallery that I thought may be of interest to those that do: clicky


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 30, 2012)

Very gory show...i make mr snick record it to watch later. Even the with my eyes closed the sounds are just at gory


----------



## Undertaker (Dec 6, 2012)

Zombies....mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## YMZ PE (Dec 28, 2012)

Been rewatching Seasons 1 and 2 over the holidays. Add Daryl Dixon to my list of things to be thankful for. :signs051:


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 28, 2012)

It's my fav show, never miss an episode! have you tried American Horror Story...season one was better than season two, but it's right up there too!!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 30, 2012)

YMZ PE said:


> Been rewatching Seasons 1 and 2 over the holidays. Add Daryl Dixon to my list of things to be thankful for. :signs051:



Season 2 blew chunks IMO. I wanna punch Rick in the teeth.


----------



## goodal (Dec 31, 2012)

Season 3 much better. He kicks some teeth in instead of taking crap from everyone.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 31, 2012)

Season 3 def gave Rick some balls can't wait for the second half


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah I missed setting it up on the DVR, have to wait till it (season 3) goes to Hulu or Netflix to catch up.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 31, 2012)

They will replay the first half of season three again before it resumes in Feb


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 1, 2013)

Son of a bitch, AMC ran a NYE marathon on the first half of S 3 &amp; I still didn't have it scheduled on dvr! :smileyballs: Oh well, amazon's got em for video download


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 2, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> Son of a bitch, AMC ran a NYE marathon on the first half of S 3 &amp; I still didn't have it scheduled on dvr! :smileyballs: Oh well, amazon's got em for video download


If your DVR is like ours and you can set it to record a series, set it to record but set it to do new shows and repeats. When I'm up to date I'll set it to just record the new ones so that way I don't end up recording a bunch of shows I've already seen, but if AMC ends up showing the first half in the middle of the night or something you'll be all set.

Walking Dead is one of the shows that was already set up to record from back in season 1 &amp; 2 so I was fortunate enough to catch all of the first half of season 3 when I was home for R&amp;R this last time. I should be getting home for good around the time the second half starts or a little after.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 2, 2013)

YMZ PE said:


> Been rewatching Seasons 1 and 2 over the holidays. Add Daryl Dixon to my list of things to be thankful for. :signs051:


You NEED to see The Boondock Saints.

You'll thank me.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jan 2, 2013)

Love Boondock Saints. But Murphy McManus doesn't make my tummy feel funny like when Daryl crossbows a zombie, rides off on his bike back to camp and then coos and coddles a baby.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 2, 2013)

The baby thing got a big thumbs down from me.

But I'm not big on babies anyway.

There's something about that bike that strikes me as not kosher. Never really paid close attention to it, but I have a feeling it is probably something like its a Yamaha engine in a chopper frame.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 2, 2013)

^


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 10, 2013)

Unbelievable. My oldest son talked me into seeing the marathon and both, wifey and I, are hooked. I do not understand why since is the grossest thing I have ever watched. But found it interesting. Good story line. I guess this is the turn to the dark side.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 10, 2013)

Kill Carl!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2013)

I really hate that kid for his hat alone.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 11, 2013)

Carl should have been killed off at the end of season 2.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2013)

Sophie should have got him.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 11, 2013)

sadly I looked at the comics (which are about 5 years ahead of the show) and he and Rick are still alive..


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 11, 2013)

That black chica with the sword is lethal...I'd want her on my side.


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 11, 2013)

Watched the Marathon and got sucked in all weekend. Damn. I bet that's an easy show to be an extra on. Good stuff


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 11, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Kill Carl!








Capt Worley PE said:


> I really hate that kid for his hat alone.








kevo_55 said:


> Carl should have been killed off at the end of season 2.




Wtf w/ all the Carl hatin? Though I do find it funny that his dad's old police hat fits him that good



snickerd3 said:


> That black chica with the sword is lethal...I'd want her on my side.




QFT - I sure wouldn't be trying to force her out of the group esp now the Daryl's gone free-range w Merl


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 11, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Kill Carl!
> ...



Destroy another fetus now

We don't like children anyhow

I've seen the future, baby:

it is murder


----------



## goodal (Feb 11, 2013)

cant...

read...

thread...

havent...

watched...

yet...


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 11, 2013)

no one has said anything that will spoil it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 11, 2013)

Unbelievable. My oldest son talked me into seeing the marathon and both, wifey and I, are hooked. I do not understand why since is the grossest thing I have ever watched. But found it interesting. Good story line. I guess this is the turn to the dark side.


Well you are the Dark Knight after all.....


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm with Badal, I have it DVR'd but haven't had time to watch it yet...somehow I can't avoid the thread tho!


----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 17, 2013)

Why not take a boat to an island? Walkers aren't capable of operating motorized boats, and I don't think they can swim based on the scene at the river with Carl last season.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 18, 2013)

That's one of the downsides of the show is the "no duh" type moments. Going to an island is one...how many zombies do you suppose would be on Jamaica? Another is the vehicle situation. I always wondered from the very beginning, you've basically got your pick of any car out there and they are driving around in a giant POS RV that they have to constantly fix? What's the latest this season, some Hyundai's?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 18, 2013)

I would stay at the prison but get a huge trac ho and dig a serious moat around the place...


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm back to wantin to punch Rick in the teeth...

I would head my ass west, damn sure wouldn't be hangin around skeezy ATL area


----------



## EM_PS (Feb 25, 2013)

thought the prison crew was kinda tuff on Ms. Andrea...and props to f'n Carl for calling his dad out as a tool of a leader! :tv:


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 25, 2013)

When I watched it at 11:00 they showed much one talking to Andrea and she said she basically told the group she was the governors whore... I missed that the first time around and thought the same thing...

I thought Tyreese group ended up with ricks group so I can't figure out that angle..???


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 26, 2013)

You see Carl sans hat? Looked exactly like the little psycho he is.


----------



## goodal (Feb 26, 2013)

I had to wait until all the little badals and Mrs. badal went to bed and stay up to 12:30 but Im caught up on this season. I knew Andrea couldnt do it, but it was a good thought.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 28, 2013)

Read an article today talking about the possibility of Walking Dead moving to another channel.

Apparently when a cable company gets channels they are forced to get the AMC "package" which also includes IFC and Sundance among others. I guess cable companies want to start doing channels a la carte which means taking AMC but ditching IFC and Sundance...shocking I know. There was mention of AMC moving Walking Dead to one of those channels basically forcing the cable companies to keep the channel because no one in their right mind is going to give up the show. Before the panic starts, they said the more likely scenario is that they will keep WD on AMC and play repeats and/or late night replays of new shows on the crappy channels.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 28, 2013)

Much like quitting smoking , After this season I want to cut the cable cord altogether... This would help me with that decision..but it's easier said than done... Although I did ditch smoking years ago.. Haven't had same luck with cable...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2013)

yeah, we're probably going to lose the cable after this season of Breaking Bad and go over the air. This just makes it easier.

I prefer watching TV shows on DVDs anyway. I acan watch them whenever I feel like it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 28, 2013)

Haven't had cable for 2 years now. Love it and not going back. We have Netflix and Hulu Plus. Streaming is the way to go now. Or I just download entire seasons of shows. :thumbs:


----------



## Lumber Jim (Feb 28, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> Haven't had cable for 2 years now. Love it and not going back. We have Netflix and Hulu Plus. Streaming is the way to go now. Or I just download entire seasons of shows. :thumbs:


Derailing the topic but what's Hulu like? we have netflix and love it but still have basic cable.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Hulu+ is good for TV shows and basically takes the place of having to DVR things. It doesn't have EVERY TV show but it has a lot of selection. And it's all online so you can easily go between multiple devices and maintain your que. Price is reasonable I think (as compared to basic cable). On a side note Netflix seems to have less and less for online content. Might get rid of that soon.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 4, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ Hulu+ is good for TV shows and basically takes the place of having to DVR things. It doesn't have EVERY TV show but it has a lot of selection. And it's all online so you can easily go between multiple devices and maintain your que. Price is reasonable I think (as compared to basic cable). On a side note Netflix seems to have less and less for online content. Might get rid of that soon.


We switched to basic $9 netflix and now we don't get new releases. Might make the switch to Amazon. It's $7.99 (I think) and has new releases.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Mar 4, 2013)

pbrme said:


> knight1fox3 said:
> 
> 
> > ^ Hulu+ is good for TV shows and basically takes the place of having to DVR things. It doesn't have EVERY TV show but it has a lot of selection. And it's all online so you can easily go between multiple devices and maintain your que. Price is reasonable I think (as compared to basic cable). On a side note Netflix seems to have less and less for online content. Might get rid of that soon.
> ...


Thanks Guys! Based on what you are saying, I might need to reexamine how the family gets entertained...

The previous discussion may now be resumed...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2013)

I couldnt tell but do you think the hitchhiker got run over and then eaten or just eaten by walkers?

AMC and this show have done a great job with the "talking dead" concept, they probably get to bill the same tier advertising with little investment with just no name guests and this creepy nerdy host... we watch mainly just for the shot to see a sneak peek at next weeks episode..


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought he was killed by walkers but you have a good point. Now that I think about it cannot tell. Maybe another car drove by and ran over him believing he was a walker.

I cannot believe a zombie show hooked me. That was the last thing I was expecting but it is true. Not only me, my whole family is watching the show.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2013)

I liked it better when they showed the episode twice in a row then did a half hour of talking dead.

Christine killed the hitch-hiker.


----------



## goodal (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it was walkers that got the hitchhiker. Even though it was alittle slow, I liked the Morgan episode. I havent watched the Talking part because i just figured they were telling me what I just saw. Is there more to it?


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was a bit bored w/ last nite's episode. Think I woulda armed 'ol Merl up &amp; turned him loose, see what happens.

What'd the governor have hidden under the table? Didn't look like a piece anyways...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 11, 2013)

Last night's episode was definitely booooooooring.



Spoiler



Glenn and Maggie farewell sex?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2013)

I guess they still dont have the money for non stop action like 24, but two slow episodes in a row are bad for my morale...


----------



## goodal (Mar 11, 2013)

Funny I was thinking the same thing. What would the harm be in letting ol Merl loose?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2013)

Id have to shoot him in the head before darryl got back and just say he went missing..


----------



## goodal (Mar 11, 2013)

Yet another unrealistic plot twist. If Merle had tortured me or my girlfriend, there is no way I would let him live, half-crazed brother or not.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Id have to shoot him in the head before darryl got back and just say he went missing..




Me too.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2013)

&amp; why are all their actors british? when I watch the talking dead it seems 90% of their actors are from the UK, are American Zombie Killers not good enough for AMC? I have a hard time seeing Rick look like a bad ass when he talks with that cute british accent..


----------



## goodal (Mar 12, 2013)

Wait, Ricks British? Not cool.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 12, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> &amp; why are all their actors british?




Britain is quite close to the zombie apocolypse. They don't have to try very hard to act.

Now I shall listen to God Save the Queen, by the illustrius SeX PiStoLs. Cranked to 11.


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 12, 2013)

My bet is that Daryl will kill Ramirez (or it is Martinez???) with the baseball bat.

My family is anxious right now since in the comic book Glenn is killed with a bat. Everybody, including me, is hoping that does not happen. Glenn is a fan favorite.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2013)

I think tyrese. Will take one of the main characters its next season....


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2013)

Jobs


----------



## goodal (Mar 13, 2013)

^ late night post?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Posting while walking


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 13, 2013)

^kill walkers! :Banane36:


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## goodal (Mar 25, 2013)

talk, talk, talk. Lets get to the killin already.

&lt;&lt; hasn't seen newest episode yet.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 25, 2013)

I was about to turn the tv off last night until around 9:40 ( i wont ruin it for you)

I think next year im just gonna have to miss the season and watch in dvd.. its to frickin slow..


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 25, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> I was about to turn the tv off last night until around 9:40 ( i wont ruin it for you)
> 
> I think next year im just gonna have to miss the season and watch in dvd.. its to frickin slow..






Same thing here. Even went to the TV to turn it off. This season has had three speeds...slow, slower, and slowest.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2013)

They should have subtitled this season "All Talk, No Action."


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 26, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> They should have subtitled this season "All Talk, No Action."






OK. Let us talk about this. At least talk. We have to talk about this.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I don't know what that was last night but it east a season finale... I gotta drop this show ....


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

Wasn't


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2013)

I hope next season is better than the big ole dish o'suck they served up to us this year.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 1, 2013)

Where did The Governor go?

Why do not stay in Woodbury? They have running water there.

I did like when Carl told his Dad about how things he did not do came back to haunt them. It explained a lot.

Just saying...Michonne had her two hands tied and managed to put down two walkers. Andrea had one hand free...just saying.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 1, 2013)

I think Carl's just torqued off that living chicks won't put out :leghump: , &amp; zombie chicks you shore don't want :hung: !

They got work to do for Season 4 - Anyways it ended just in time for Game of Thrones (same night &amp; time slot), so its win-win.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

only good part was carl telling his dad that loose ends are a bad thing...

If the kid wanted to surrender he could have dropped that shutgun a lot quicker in my book..


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 1, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> only good part was carl telling his dad that loose ends are a bad thing...
> 
> If the kid wanted to surrender he could have dropped that shutgun a lot quicker in my book..




If someone is already pointing a gun at me and tells me to give up my weapon, it would not take too long for me to do it. But I am not a story writer. Maybe Dleg should write some episodes for next season.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> only good part was carl telling his dad that loose ends are a bad thing...
> 
> If the kid wanted to surrender he could have dropped that shutgun a lot quicker in my book..




QFT on both counts.


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 1, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> zombie chicks you shore don't want :hung:




What about one that is still fairly fresh and hasn't started stinking yet?


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 1, 2013)

via facebook:

Thanks for watching, everyone!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2013)

I watched Norman Reedus on Talk Dead Live last night, and I have to say he looks like a total pussy in real life, I bet he couldnt summon the courage in real life to kill a half dead bird flapping around his driveway!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 2, 2013)

^He was badass in Boondock Saints, though.


----------



## cdcengineer (Apr 3, 2013)

Do zombies defecate? Maybe that's why they stink.


----------



## goodal (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't think the finale was too bad. It allows the story to progress quite a bit now. Maybe they can move on to another antagonist, like how to keep 40 people fed, or global warming, or cleaning up all the dead bodies everywhere. Without giving too much away, it does feel like the last bit of dead weight will no longer be around to annoy the crap out me.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 3, 2013)

I think this is a major stray for the comics at this point, what I recall is that after the 2nd attack on the prison it was useless, governor was dead, and they left the prison only to run into another governor type...


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 3, 2013)

One of the other inconsistencies:


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 3, 2013)

And I have yet to watch this show or read the comics


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 3, 2013)

It's not duck dynasty but it passes the time


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 4, 2013)

blybrook PE said:


> One of the other inconsistencies:




it's a 2010, I think. That body style was in production then.


----------



## goodal (Apr 4, 2013)

I dont know if its good or bad, but I haven't read a single comic.


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 4, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> blybrook PE said:
> 
> 
> > One of the other inconsistencies:
> ...




That may be true, I've not been paying attention to the hyundai lineup.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 4, 2013)

This is good for a few chuckles:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/andrea-from-the-walking-dead-summed-up-in-pictures


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 11, 2013)

So, when does this come back on? This month sometime right? This weekend maybe? I know, I can probably google the answer, but I'd rather somebody just post the answer here.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2013)

Yup, starts this Sunday.


----------



## goodal (Oct 11, 2013)

&lt;&lt; Cant wait. I don't get into too many shows any more, but this one has me.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a prediction, Season Opener will be kick ass with some good action, followed by some 6-7 sleeper episodes…. But still going to watch!


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Oct 13, 2013)

The hell? Anybody else think that Patrick looked like he had a robot endoskeleton! Looked kind of like terminator.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2013)

Well I was wrong..season premier was kind of slow and sucked....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 14, 2013)

Road Guy said:


> Well I was wrong..season premier was kind of slow and sucked....




Kinda? No kinda about it.

It was slow and it sucked.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 4, 2013)

I missed half of last nights episode, but still knew exactly what was going on within 5 minutes. For the most part, this show sucks now, started sucking in Season 2, really sucked in season 3, and just doesn't hold my interest anymore in season 4. Guess I need to find a new show to watch.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 4, 2013)

i recorded it for mr snick because I don't like watching it...too gory and minisnick was still up


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 4, 2013)

I told my wife that I hope they find out the little girl was feeding the walkers. Rick could take her on a run. We know Rick likes shooting little girls.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2013)

since it comes on at 7:00 pm here in Colorado (&amp; were not ready to sit down and watch it then usually) we DVR it and then when we get ready to watch it we have started forwarding through about half of it it seams, its almost like you need to watch the first 5 minutes, about 5 minutes in the middle and the final 10 minutes and your caught up


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 4, 2013)

Think it was Carol who was feeding the walkers, trying to bust Rick out of being a farmer (worked), which she alluded to in last episode. Darryl probably get all cheesed off cuz Rick made her leave though...


----------



## goodal (Nov 7, 2013)

Have to admit, I didn't see that coming. I knew he had to take care of her though. I really like the series. They are doing what I have always wanted an post-apocalyptic series to do: survive. You don't have to have shoot em up episodes everytime, because that's not how it would be. I like Rick farming and the kids going to school. It makes it more real to me. It takes me a little while to watch it though. It's too gross for the kidoz and misses, so I watch when I'm by myself, which is not very often.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 9, 2013)

Got a technical zombie question:

In the typical zombie movie someone gets infected when they get bitten which kills them and turns them into a zombie. In The Walking Dead, since everyone is already infected with zombie cooties and it causes them to turn into a walker when they die, why does it matter if someone gets bitten or not?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 9, 2013)

I've wondered that as well, but thinking too hard about this show only leads to disappointment.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 9, 2013)

If you get bitten you die within hours. If you do not, well, the script writers have to find another way to kill you and decide if they are going to let you come back as a walker (i.e. Shane, Sophia).


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 10, 2013)

Holy crap that was the best walking dead to date. Seriously it was on par with the first season, I was totally on the edge of my seat, hot damn it's good to have my show back. Except that the stupid governor is back, god please kill me now, more governor drama.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 11, 2013)

Exact opposite reaction, that episode officially made this season suck more epic-ly than the suckiest parts of Season 2 &amp; 3 combined!. Horrendously slow &amp; single topic plot line, all about Herschel &amp; the friggin' flu bug - seriously, didn't we cover that crap when Carol did the right thing &amp; blazed up some of the sickies?

Best part was Rick &amp; Carl going Predator all over the walker horde _and_ the return of the governor - at least some signs that there might be some more frickin action other than Herschel &amp; his internal angst on actually putting biters down...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2013)

I thought the last 5 minutes was good. But I am over the whole flu story.. I wasn't really digging it...


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2013)

It looks like they are not going to even try to explain the killer flu origins. Why the heck are the walkers jamming the fence? Is the Governor involved?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 12, 2013)

EM, this is not nor has it ever been (except the stupid nonsense in season three) an action show. It is an eerie, tense show which since the end of Season 2 this show has forgotten about.

And seriously, the guvner? He screams immature cartoon villain, which has no place in this type of story.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm with EM...last episode sucked.



> Got a technical zombie question:
> 
> In the typical zombie movie someone gets infected when they get bitten which kills them and turns them into a zombie. In The Walking Dead, since everyone is already infected with zombie cooties and it causes them to turn into a walker when they die, why does it matter if someone gets bitten or not?


If you get bitten, you die now, instead of later.

It the greater scheme of things, like in a "100 years from now, what difference will it make" sort of way, it doesn't matter. But for most folks, me included, dead later &gt;&gt; dead now.


----------



## EM_PS (Nov 12, 2013)

Sapper said:


> EM, this is not nor has it ever been (except the stupid nonsense in season three) an action show. It is an eerie, tense show which since the end of Season 2 this show has forgotten about.
> 
> And seriously, the guvner? He screams immature cartoon villain, which has no place in this type of story.


True - I don't need to be slapped in the face with non-stop action either, it just seemed the whole flu epsidode had just been done a couple weeks back.

And, this is based on a "graphic novel" (i.e. comic book), so consider that in light of the governor. I have not read any of the books, but I do know there are / were other 'villains' in it that were not (or have not been) introduced into the TV series, for whatever reason. Truthfully I think AMC is trying to make the TV version more art-house / cerebral than what it is actually based on. Just my :2cents:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2013)

at this point in the comics the prison was destroyed by the governors assault and the governors dies, tyreese becomes ricks #2, they move to a new area where another governor type takes over the group and kills Glenn (or something like that)


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2013)

too many logistic impracticalities/issues for me to sit through an entire episode anymore


----------



## goodal (Nov 14, 2013)

I liked the latest episode, but was not happy to see the governor again. His character is way over the top. I had hoped we could move past him. For all the people they supposedly saved from the town, we don't get to see that many until we hear they got sick.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope that before the season is over, the governor gets a peg leg, hook hand, and parrot to go with the eye patch.

It'd bring in Pastafarian viewers in droves.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm assuming he is the one leading all the zombies to the prison over time...kind of foolish they had all those people but didn't think to brace the fences, add ditches, etc. I would find a low boy and a good size trac hoe and made a nice moat around that part of the prison..

Now I recall the comic, during the 2nd assault on the prison one of the females from wood berry see's the governor ether kill or try and kill ricks baby and she kills the Governor...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 18, 2013)

painfully slow episodes..

may check out that almost human show, its got scantly clad sexbots!


----------



## goodal (Nov 22, 2013)

Are they trying to get us to like the governor? To show he has a heart? Come on! I don't care who he helps at this point, put a sword through his head.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2013)

YEA! Finally some good action!


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 2, 2013)

Agreed - Rick did a great job using his face to hurt the governor's fists too - why he wasn't shot as soon as he raised the sword against Herschel is a bit mindboggling


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 2, 2013)

EM_PS said:


> why he wasn't shot as soon as he raised the sword against Herschel is a bit mindboggling




Because the script said so. Something told me Herschel was going to die after the speech he gave to Maggie (before entering the area to treat the sick people). I did not expect him dying like that.


----------



## goodal (Dec 2, 2013)

Hershel could have been saved. The Gov had 12 guns trained on him. I don't think any plot point was moved along by him dying. I guess they just needed to keep us guessing as to who will live and die. Losing the jail will definitely help move things along though. Just gotta wait til February now.


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 2, 2013)

^ mid-season hiatus?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 2, 2013)

snickerd3 said:


> ^ mid-season hiatus?




I hate those things.


----------



## goodal (Dec 2, 2013)

Yup. New season starts 2/14


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 9, 2014)

I think if they take 2 months off they should show more than that brat Carl, we know he doesn't die, so stop teasing us like he is gonna die....


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 18, 2014)

Note to self: don't watch The Walking Dead right before bed anymore. It wasn't the gore that kept me from getting a good night's sleep, it was what almost happened to Judith. It was f'ed up that they even showed her face while it was happening.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 19, 2014)

^Lizzie looked like she was enjoying that a LOT.

I'm waiting for Rick to shoot her.


----------



## goodal (Feb 19, 2014)

Got caught up last night. They moved the story along quite a bit, thankfully. If I have to watch them creep down another dark passageway with a candle again, I think I may have to cheer for the zombies. I forgot Rick didn't tell the black guy about Carol killing his girlfriend. That should prove interesting.


----------



## goodal (Feb 19, 2014)

What did the little sicopath do to the bunnies?


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

People got to eat


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2014)

and everyone always gets bitten on either the lower leg or neck.. I know you cant do much for the neck but I would definately be wearing some type of leg protection full time. hell even some carhart jeans might work..


----------



## YMZ PE (Feb 19, 2014)

Heck I would walk around smeared in zombie guts all the time. We already know that's an effective deterrent.


----------



## goodal (Feb 19, 2014)

Not to put too much thought into this, but wouldn't their teeth be falling out since they are dead? I wouldn't think they would be razor sharp as they appear to be. She didn't eat the bunnies. She just killed 'em, I think. I thought they were showing us something important on the logs at one point but couldn't make out what it was. I think she just likes to kill things.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 19, 2014)

These are all examples of why I can't watch this show...not logical


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

As I watched last Sunday's episode and the sexual tension between Darryl and Beth I couldnt help think of Eurpoean Vacations "Hey Dad, I think he's going to Pork her" line......


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 4, 2014)

I had the same feeling at one time, specially when she started the drinking game..."I have neveeeerrrrrrrr....."


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Good thing the actress that plays Beth is 28 years old.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

I can predict the rest of this season..

they will spend 5 or 6 more episodes of the main characters wandering around and then the last one 75% of them will be reunited in some new town/ maggie and glenn will be seperated until next season

and thats my prediction and I havent read the comics past last season........


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 4, 2014)

Disclaimer: The comics are nothing like the TV series, at least that is what my son told me.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 4, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> Disclaimer: The comics are nothing like the TV series, at least that is what my son told me.


I read the comics and agree with your son. The major plot lines are somewhat there, but the twists are very different.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 4, 2014)

True if they did this show like the comics it would have to e on showtime. Lots of sex,rape, and the violence is worse....

In the comics the governor cuts off ricks hand and rapes michone


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 4, 2014)

And she kills him, saving Rick in the process. That was very similar in the TV.

My son told me that in the comics Carl losses an eye during a shooting.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 5, 2014)

^Was it a Red Ryder BB Gun?


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 5, 2014)

I've officially stopped watching this show, and from reading in this forum and hearing the talk around the office, I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 9, 2014)

Damn...

Why am I still watching this shit?


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 10, 2014)

Is going down the drain in a hurry. Dissapointed with last night episode.

Boring from start to end. I do believe Beth will survive. Going back to the previous episodes it seems like she is narrating the story.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

who is the actor playing the leader of the group that "met" Darryl? At the end of this past show . Also a few episodes back he was the one at the door of the house where Rick was hiding at and snuck out, I think he also played on SOA? I cant get his name...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

^I don't think that was Ron Pearlman...


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 10, 2014)

ha!

No It looked like the guy that played the crooked mayor this past season? - on SOA


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 10, 2014)

^May have been. Did look a touch familiar.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 10, 2014)

mr snick usually watches it when they repeat it at 10. at 8 minisnick is still up. Way too gross and violent....and still full of logistical issues i can't get past to enjoy watching


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 11, 2014)

Okay he is Jeff Kober.. I have a feeling he is the next Governor type villain

Supposedly the next villain is worse than the governor....(in the comics)


----------



## goodal (Mar 12, 2014)

Got caught up last night. My DVR went nuts and deleted 2 weeks of shows. Had to watch on the net with my alone time. I know its stupid but this is like my "Days of our Lives". The newest bad guy has been a bad guy for about 20 yrs. Mostly cheesy roles though. Darrel would have been shot 14 times before he got to his xbow in real life (if we are still comparing this to real life). I like the not having a main bad guy. The road is their enemy. I get the feeling we are coming back around to another central bad character though. What do you think was up with the sparkling clean mortuary though?


----------



## MetsFan (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm almost caught up with the show. I just finished watching the first episode of the current season last night. Season 1 was ok, not great, but not bad either. Season 2 was just boring. I had to force myself to watch the last few episodes.

Season 3 was awesome and I couldn't stop watching till the end. That Warm Shadows song was stuck in my head after I watched that episode where Rick says, "We are going to war!"

I've read about the first 100 issues of the comic and yeah, the plot points are sort of there, but the comics are so much more violent. It gets confusing trying to follow both though, so I'm sticking with the show for now until the end of the season.



Dark Knight said:


> And she kills him, saving Rick in the process. That was very similar in the TV.
> 
> My son told me that in the comics Carl losses an eye during a shooting.


Highlight below for comic spoiler.

The governor is tortured, but not killed by Michonne. If I remember correctly, one of his followers kills him after she sees him kill Lori and the baby.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2014)

yes your correct with that spoiler

And for the mortuary, I am assuming that someone , ala Bos Hog, was holed up in there and thats who let the walkers in and they happend to see a pretty little white girl run out the door and grabbed her and drove off...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 17, 2014)

Last night's episode was for us parents watching.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

I could have done without that episode


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 17, 2014)

I have mixed opinions. Ultra slow paced but, on the other hand, totally unexpected.

Lizzie killing Micca was something that left me like...WTH? Carol executing Lizzie was also disturbing.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 17, 2014)

She needed to be put down. Obviously, she was a threat to everyone.


----------



## ventilator (Mar 17, 2014)

That was def unexpected, I didn't see them making to the end but never would have guessed at them going out that way. But I agree with capt, needed to be done.

I'm wondering what they are going to do with the last 2 episodes, so kind of massive battle at Terminus where they can reunite or keep them separate for the rest of the episodes.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

They have a lot of ground to cover in 2 hours...

Last time they showed Rick /Carl were they all on the tracks or just running from that house?

I'm assuming terminus is the next little shop of horrors.....


----------



## goodal (Mar 21, 2014)

Good episode. It was moving pretty slow, so I knew something unexpected would happen, but that was not what I had in mind. As soon as it was over and they cut to the Talking dead, you could tell the audience was kind of in shock still. No clapping or screaming. Silence...


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 21, 2014)

That episode was effed up! And wtf with Carol &amp; Tyreese constantly strolling around, leaving the kids by themselves anyways?!


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 21, 2014)

in the comics tyreese was fond of the white women!


----------



## ventilator (Mar 27, 2014)

When no one had made a comment on this since last Sunday's show I figured it must have been boring, well finally watched the recording yesterday and yep, it was boring. Hope the finally isn't some lame setup/lead in for next season where nothing really happens.

Definitely starting to get bored with the show.


----------



## goodal (Mar 27, 2014)

I had the same thought and, yes, it was boring. I think the next one is the season finale and they haven't built up for a climax yet. Kinda late for it now. My guess is they are all gonna get to terminus at the same time and the last shot will be fading away from the outside gate to keep us interested in next season.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

My kids however are using the "claim" method that Darryl's group use and its F'n funny and annoying at the same time...


----------



## ventilator (Mar 27, 2014)

goodal said:


> I had the same thought and, yes, it was boring. I think the next one is the season finale and they haven't built up for a climax yet. Kinda late for it now. My guess is they are all gonna get to terminus at the same time and the last shot will be fading away from the outside gate to keep us interested in next season.


Pretty much the exact same thing I was thinking, just hoping they can pull off something better than that.



Road Guy said:


> My kids however are using the "claim" method that Darryl's group use and its F'n funny and annoying at the same time...


That would be funny for maybe the first 2 times, then I would resort to a new rule called "Paid" as in you claimed but I paid so its mine. See if they still like it then


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 27, 2014)

did they renew this mess for another season?


----------



## ventilator (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes they renewed it. I see this turning into a cash cow program where they just keep churning out episodes/seasons as long as they can while sacrificing the show. Hopefully I'm wrong because I've liked it so far but this season has been a drop off.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Mar 27, 2014)

I stopped watching but I keep reading threads like this to see if I should still be watching. The ruling is that I made the right decision and I'm not missing anything.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 27, 2014)

I would at least watch the season finale.....


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 28, 2014)

I actually liked this half of the season, gone from hating Rick to hating on Glen. The mullet dude is a funny addition too, probably an engineer(?)


----------



## Dark Knight (Mar 30, 2014)

Tense season finale. Action packed. Have to say I yelled YESSSS when Rick, Michonne, and Daryl took care of the Claimed Bandits. I would probably would also go ballistic if someone tries to hurt one of my kids in front of me.


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2014)

Last night was the first episode I ever watched. My lord, what a painfully terrible show. All I could take away from it was bad hats and bad haircuts.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2014)

It's probably a little like coming into 24 at the 3rd to the last episode..... Hard to tell what be going on.....

I can't figure out what is up with terminus, I'm figuring some type of cult?

Oh we'll game of thrones comes on Sunday!


----------



## ventilator (Mar 31, 2014)

That ended pretty much exactly how I thought it would. I get why they ended it that way but still kind of a let down in my opinion but I'm sure I'll be watching when it comes back so mission accomplished I guess.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 1, 2014)

Anyone else wonder what kind of 'meat' was being grilled?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2014)

EM_PS said:


> Anyone else wonder what kind of 'meat' was being grilled?


Maybe it was Beth?


----------



## Supe (Apr 1, 2014)

EM_PS said:


> Anyone else wonder what kind of 'meat' was being grilled?




They showed a whole pile of picked clean human bones when they walked by. It wasn't exactly a subtle hint.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep, but the thought had crossed my mind before things went south there...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

I missed the bones part, will check that on the DVR out of curiousity, was it just before Rick noticed the watch?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I missed the bones part, will check that on the DVR out of curiousity, was it just before Rick noticed the watch?


After, it was when they were being herded by gun fire.


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^My son says the people at Terminus are cannibals and I think he is right. Had the thought since the previous episode when Glenn and Maggie arrived and they were cooking something at the entrance. Also saw the bones part, which can be taken as a confirmation of that suspicion, or not. The question is how Rick and the Gang are going to turn the tide. After what Rick did to the Claim Bandits his statement, "They are screwing the wrong people" is somehow interesting after a very boring and slow season.


----------



## ventilator (Apr 1, 2014)

I thought cannibal/cult after seeing the candle room and the bones. I'm thinking somehow Carol and Tyrese will play a big part in them getting out. Show up right as the fight starts and surprise them enough to turn the tide or something like that.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

friend of mine from Atlanta sent me this... he works pretty close to Terminus..


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 1, 2014)

^ Looks like the fence has been breached.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 1, 2014)

downtown atlanta at night the zombies wouldnt stand a chance..


----------



## goodal (Apr 4, 2014)

Definitely cannibals. Thought that when I saw the grille. Knew that when they ran past human rib cages. I love that they killed the bad guy biker gang. I thought we would have to put up with that dude for a whole season. I guess I'll be back, but I thought Ricks last line was pretty corny. Uh, dude you've just been disarmed and herded into a rail car without so much as harming one of the bad people eaters. I think they've got you right where they want you. Not much of a threat any more.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

well they also have some token new characters to get eaten until they figure out a way to escape..

Im assuming Tyreese and Carol help in getting them out of a jam, and then hopefully Carol kills Rick for kicking her out of the club for violating the club policy on exclusive termination of people that are about to die and kill the rest..


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 4, 2014)

^you love you some Carol? I'm hoping Glen gets tossed to the people eaters, dude gets on my nerves - and besides he's already supposed to be dead right?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes he died in the comics right after the prison fell...

I think they skipped that villain.. But he died cause Rick killed his buddy in the comics...


----------



## goodal (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure the skinny black guy is next to be eaten. He's the most expendable as far as the plot goes.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 4, 2014)

^what do you mean, "you people?!"


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

I can still remember Ross Perot saying that, wasn't it on the arsenic hall show?


----------



## goodal (Apr 4, 2014)

That movie kills me. Who new ironman could be so funny.


----------



## EM_PS (Apr 4, 2014)

Or Tom Cruise


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 4, 2014)

A G5!


----------



## jeb6294 (Apr 7, 2014)

The way the bones are just left laying out like that in a fenced area I suppose it could be a cage where they throw people to the walkers for sport, but I'm sure it's going to go the cannibal route.

I wonder how bad the "Walking Dead effect" is going to be in Hollywood now since the show has turned out to be so popular. I've already seen a couple stories about someone in a straight-to-video movie who previously "starred" in Walking Dead. Don't recognize them so you Google them and find out they were Zombie #18 in a show one week.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.androidauthority.com/the-walking-dead-366092/



> *Popular game ‘The Walking Dead’ finally comes to Google Play*
> 
> Last year we learned that the popular TellTale game The Walking Dead was on its way to the Android-based Ouya, marking the first time the game had ever graced an Android device. At the time we wondered whether or not the game would eventually make its way to other Android devices as well. Today we get our answer, as the Walking Dead: Season One has finally arrived to Google Play.
> 
> ...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2014)

okay so last nights premier made up for the entire "suck" factor of the entire last season.. of course I am afraid half the season will be more walking around in the woods...

&amp; _ _ _ _ _ _ ' _ BACK!!!!!!


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Oct 13, 2014)

Slight Spoiler!

Did you notice that the blonde guy that was killed at the trough was Sam from an earlier episode? He was one half of the couple that Rick and Carol met right before Carol was exiled.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I had to look it up. I guess they n ever showed his body but we all assumed he had gotten bitten...guess he is dead now!


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 14, 2014)

I watched season 3 episodes 3 through 14 yesterday... then had nightmares about zombies all night... I do not think we will do a marathon like that again


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 14, 2014)

For season 4 you can just watch the first episode &amp; the last episode because everything in between is terribly boring


----------



## goodal (Oct 20, 2014)

Season opener was great. Finally got everyone back together. Notice they didn't show him actually killing the guy he promised to kill. Carol is my new favorite character.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## engineergurl (Oct 20, 2014)

finally finished season 3... also while a friend was at "walker con" in Atlanta, she got a personalized autographed photo of "Merle" made out for my husband for Christmas for me...

...trying to figure out who everybody is that goodal is talking about since I kind of feel like everyone is dead now.


----------



## goodal (Oct 20, 2014)

Several were added in season 4.


----------



## goodal (Oct 20, 2014)

I really thought they would get several episodes out of terminus. Oh well, back to the road.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2014)

the last 5 minutes really creaped me out last night to be honest...


----------



## ventilator (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought Georgians liked a good bob-b-q


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2014)

I think they were using a mustard based BBQ sauce though.....

That scene reminds me of how Dale died in the comics. if they are tying that together then it will be bad news for the cannibals..


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 20, 2014)

How did Dale die in the comics?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 20, 2014)

Dark Knight said:


> How did Dale die in the comics?




http://walkingdead.wikia.com/wiki/Dale_%28Comic_Series%29



> After a scuffle with a small group of zombies, Dale is bitten on his shoulder. At first, he concealed his wound and attempted to leave, sparing Andrea the pain of seeing him like this. Before he could die, he was captured by the Hunters and wakes up to find half of his other leg had been eaten by them. Rick, Michonne, Abraham, and Andrea rescue him, murdering the entire group of Hunters. After Dale makes his dying statement to Rick, he spends his last minutes with Andrea.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 20, 2014)

And the hunters also start to "turn" since they are infected meat....


----------



## goodal (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok, why in the freakin, zombie filled world did everybody decide it was a good idea to go walking around in the dark? That made no sense whatsoever. By my count they broke at least 3 rules.

Rule 43: Don't go outside after dark unless absolutely necessary. Needing a good cry is not a good reason.

Rule 67: Don't go anywhere by yourself, ESPECIALLY AFTER DARK (see rule 43).

Rule 81: If you break rules 43 and or 67, take a freakin weapon with you.

I threwup a little watching the last dinner scene. That looked like a good chunk of roast.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 23, 2014)

Rule #2: Double tap


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2014)

two questions from last night:

1) why did Glenn and Maggie go with Eugene?

2) Who the F was that with Darryl last night in the woods?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> two questions from last night:
> 
> 1) why did Glenn and Maggie go with Eugene?
> 
> 2) Who the F was that with Darryl last night in the woods?




I do not know the exact answer but it looked to me like Glenn was disturbed by the way The Hunters were dismissed. That may have been a reason because he saw what many of us have seen now: Rick is loosing his humanity. Remember he wanted to go back and kill the Termites, sorry, the people from Terminus and Glenn talked him out of it.

About the person with Darryl last night may be Beth but I think it is someone else. Will not be surprise if it is Carol and they are just messing with us. Also I did read somewhere about a character, a former reporter, that will join the group and will become Rick's romantic interest. But who knows.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2014)

we fast forwarded through the talking dead last night (after we DVR'd it) to 54 minutes mark where they show the extended sneak peak, and they show Beth in some hospital. I know from looking out the window where she is that she is in the Cumberland Mall Area (North of Atlanta) but I think I also heard rumored that she doesn't show back up until DC----

You would think since Glenn was just a few seconds away from being hit over the head and then having his throat cut and eaten that he would have sympathy for the way they were taken out....

I would also make sure to leave that Father Gabriel locked away whenever I left also.. he cant be trusted


----------



## ventilator (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm guessing it's the guy we saw at the end of the first episode (was it Forrest Whitaker?) and he will have some info that will point them toward Beth and who took her.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2014)

I guess it could be Morgan? It looked like Darryl was under duress...


----------



## ventilator (Oct 29, 2014)

It was Darryl who came out of the woods, I'm guessing he was talking back to Morgan? I haven't read any of the comics so I don't know any names that haven't been on the show yet.


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 29, 2014)

I finally finished season 3 and started the first episode of season 4. Season 3 was so good. Rick going crazy on the claimers was pretty awesome. I should be able to catch up by the time the next episode comes out.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 29, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> I finally finished season 3 and started the first episode of season 4. Season 3 was so good. Rick going crazy on the claimers was pretty awesome. I should be able to catch up by the time the next episode comes out.


this is where i'm at about... still.. lol


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm finally caught up! I'm going to miss being able to just watch the next episode though. I also started the second season of the game and man is that game crazy.



Dark Knight said:


> Road Guy said:
> 
> 
> > two questions from last night:
> ...


Yeah, that's how I saw it too. Maggie looked pretty disgusted during the slaughter. Comic spoiler below (highlight to read):

In the comics, Maggie is pregnant and she doesn't want to raise their baby since they've all gone crazy in her eyes.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2014)

^ switch over to Game of Thrones if you want another show to "binge watch".


----------



## snickerd3 (Oct 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ switch over to Game of Thrones if you want another show to "binge watch".


i'm usually really into anything medieval like that but GOTs just didn't hook me in. Even listening to the books while in the car with mr snick, it was something I could turn off and not be addicted


----------



## MetsFan (Oct 30, 2014)

I want to, I have the first two seasons, but my wife wants to watch it too so that's out.

I'm good with the game right now so I'll see what I do after.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2014)

MetsFan said:


> I want to, I have the first two seasons, but my wife wants to watch it too so that's out.


That's an easy one, just act surprised the 2nd time you see it.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> MetsFan said:
> 
> 
> > I want to, I have the first two seasons, but my wife wants to watch it too so that's out.
> ...


This is the exact reason why my husband watched till the end of Lost and I haven't seen the last two seasons. Pissed me off so bad we still bicker about it.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ha ha! Then he failed at disguising his expressions.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 30, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> Ha ha! Then he failed at disguising his expressions.




No he said, "Wait until you see the end of this episode." no expressions needed on that, lol


----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 30, 2014)

LOL! Oh boy. Called himself out on that one!


----------



## goodal (Oct 31, 2014)

Glenn and Maggie went because they promised they would go no matter what in 12 hrs. I bet its Morgan with Darryl too. They better not kill off Carol. I am really liking this season. I hope they can keep up the pace.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2014)

And yet another reason not to go to Grady Hospital!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 2, 2014)

There is Beth.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 3, 2014)

So this episode must have been a flashback from the previous episode, right? I wonder if Daryl and Carol planned it so Carol would get caught. Next week should be a good one.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 3, 2014)

I think this group is into picking up women for "use" but the male cops... at least that was the vibe that I got..


----------



## goodal (Nov 4, 2014)

Yea, I'm pretty sure why that one chick killed herself. I saw a blurb on yahoo that said this episode sucked, but I didnt think it was that bad.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 4, 2014)

I think there are people that just want to see zombies and people get killed. Sunday was about character development of Beth. It was a slower pace, but still good. IMHO


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2014)

And they completely got the profile of the Atlanta police officer wrong. 99% of APD are not good ole boys....


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 10, 2014)

Episode 5 was really really dumb. The whole thing about Eugene was stupid to me all along. I thought it was pretty ridiculous that everybody believed him, not to mention it's the worst acting I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 10, 2014)

Sapper said:


> Episode 5 was really really dumb. The whole thing about Eugene was stupid to me all along. I thought it was pretty ridiculous that everybody believed him, not to mention it's the worst acting I've seen in a while.




True


----------



## ventilator (Nov 11, 2014)

yah last episode was boring. I never thought he could cure anything but I can see where the characters would believe him simply because in that situation you want to believe and gives you something to hope/fight for I guess.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2014)

I like the ending of that episode it kind of told the story of why Porkchop mustache was so focused


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 11, 2014)

I liked the back story, but otherwise it was a pretty meh episode.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 11, 2014)

It seemed ridiculously cheesy to me.

"I was a part of a super secret government outfit working on the human genome project. I know a certain set of protocols that if correctly administered can set the world right." Said Eugene in the worlds worst southern accent attempt.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2014)

We didn't plan on this many vehicles to still be running....


----------



## goodal (Nov 13, 2014)

I was asking (myself) all along how they knew he wasn't full of crap. A little cheesy, but still worth the 45 min to watch.


----------



## goodal (Nov 19, 2014)

Why do they keep showing Carol looking at smoke?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 19, 2014)

Supposedly something about a childhood thing with her an fire maybe? Or I think Darryl said his family house bones down cause his dad was drunk?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 24, 2014)

all in all I am digging this season much more than the last two


----------



## ventilator (Nov 25, 2014)

goodal said:


> Why do they keep showing Carol looking at smoke?


I thought that was her seeing the prison burning after she left, kind of a flash back


----------



## goodal (Nov 26, 2014)

COME ON!!!!! Who in here didn't see the new Bob thing coming a mile away? An otherwise good episode.


----------



## iwire (Nov 26, 2014)

Maggie Green is hot!


----------



## goodal (Nov 26, 2014)

Agreed, in a dirty, bloody, smelly, greasy kind of way.


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 30, 2014)

Noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Beth!!!!!!!!!!! :shakehead: :bawling:


----------



## ventilator (Dec 1, 2014)

Didnt see that coming. I was thinking, man this sure is slow for the mid-season finale, then oh


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 1, 2014)

It was still slow for the mid season finale though, but really sucks to see Beth killed off. Too bad, she was really turning into something this season, no longer just a character off on the side while they focus on Rick, Daryl, and gang. And how bad was Maggie's acting when Zoro girl told her that her sister was still alive in a hospital. But that aside, I still like this season better than the last two seasons. And even though it was slow, I'm not opposed to that. I think there was still lots of good stuff in last nights episode, especially liked the scene when Rick talks to the two cops and puts down his gun and the cop is like, "where are your people" -- sniper takes out walker --- "they're close". Loved that.


----------



## goodal (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks turning a bit dark isn't he? He killed the good cop for no reason. Of all the regulars to kill off, I will miss Beth the least. I did not like the fact that they all went walking right into the hospital with the cops. That could have easily been a slaughter. They should have met out in the open. Bad writing if you ask me, but it was a good half season.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2014)

I think the other two cops said he was "not a good cop"-- but Rick is pretty messed up in the comics by this point..


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2015)

What's up with the clean cannibal?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 19, 2015)

He is "a friend."


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2015)

Eugene was the perfect choice for QA


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 19, 2015)

^ I agree.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm so behind I haven't seen any of the episode since they went off break


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 19, 2015)

cement said:


> What's up with the clean cannibal?




Who? You talking about Aaron who shows up at the end? I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.

Spoiler Alert:



Spoiler



He really is a good guy. He's a scout for a safe haven in Alexandria, VA and the gay character that's been in the rumor for a while (not sure why it's a big deal a character has to be gay or not when you should be more concerned with being eaten by zombies). He finds and observes survivors to make sure they're not cannibals/psychos before revealing himself and inviting them back. Aaron goes out weaponless but his boyfriend stays hidden in case it doesn't go so well and he has to start picking people off.


----------



## cement (Feb 19, 2015)

^ yeah, I read that somewhere


----------



## goodal (Mar 1, 2015)

So the ghey guys are the new saviors? Wow.


----------



## iwire (Mar 1, 2015)

if you guys play pc and into walking dead..play dayz


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 12, 2015)

I got caught up on the last 3 weeks last night- still kind of slow but the Alexandria "town" has my curiosity...

They have a pretty flimsy gate, cant see how someone didn't already break into that place and take it over...


----------



## ventilator (Mar 13, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> They have a pretty flimsy gate, cant see how someone didn't already break into that place and take it over...


Thats what I thought too, and why are the supports for their walls on the outside. I don't know much about construction stuff but seems to me you would want your supports on the inside so you could repair/protect them.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 13, 2015)

I think they explain the dumbness of that design when the lady said her husband, the architect, designed it


----------



## goodal (Mar 13, 2015)

^ excellent response. But was it aesthetically pleasing? I thought the way they came into the town was stupid. Sure go check it out, but one person at a time. Don't go in holding your baby, without a plan of escape/rescue. They went into Terminus with more of a plan than that. Kinda preposterous that they survived that long with such mediocre attitude towards defense.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 16, 2015)

^ Yeah, what an ungrateful prick he is. If is wasn't for Rick and company, he would still be stuck on the top of that rock.


----------



## cement (Mar 17, 2015)

dickless is going to spin a tale that it was all Glen's fault


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 23, 2015)

last nights episode was a little odd.. I don't know why they are so consumed with the wife beater guy- I know this isn't the NFL, but you would think if they had been there just 3-4 days they should deal with other issues first...


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 23, 2015)

It's all about the nookie.


----------



## cement (Mar 27, 2015)

matt267 said:


> It's all about the nookie.


now it makes sense.

these guys with the "W" thing - are we going to see the Wolverine?


----------



## goodal (Mar 29, 2015)

I think it is the black guy from way back. They showed him once when they were at the church so hes still in the picture.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2015)

There were so many band-aids in last night's episode, I think it belongs in the safety razor thread.


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 30, 2015)

Styptic pens work better than band-aids. Styptic pen also let you know that you're alive.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2015)

So I am sure you have all heard that the walking dead is getting a spinoff show

I kind a have a feeling that it won't be as popular as the main show

Probably going to be like the spinoff of that 70s show, the 80s show which was terrible


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2015)

How do you have a Walking Dead spinoff? Crawling Dead? Walking Undead? Rick's Safety Razor Power Hour?


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 31, 2015)

they are going to show the backstory of the outbreak from an LA perspective


----------



## Dark Knight (Apr 1, 2015)

Just remember that NCIS was a spinoff from JAG.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 21, 2015)

I missed last nights "Fear the Walking Dead' but so far I have enjoyed the spinoff (also not much else out there to watch). Anyone else following it so far?


----------



## cement (Sep 21, 2015)

I haven't seen episode 4 yet, but it's been good so far. The military occupation looks interesting but I can't wait until the herd overwhelms it eventually


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 22, 2015)

I watched the first two but I haven't caught up yet. I thought it was amusing how they did a Fear the WD marathon two weeks into the show when they weren't showing a new episode.

It's interesting to watch how it spreads. I would think that once it starts that anyone with a gun would be shooting a walker on sight which would stop the spread, but I heard that's how this show is different than WD. In Fear the WD people still have their humanity and have a hard time doing that to someone since they still appear to be human whereas in WD, that has gone out the window.

On a unrelated side note, when I try to abbreviate it, why does it change F T W D to FTWD?


----------



## cement (Sep 22, 2015)

someone must have been using the phrase F T W in excess


----------



## matt267 PE (Sep 22, 2015)

I think it was Ram. FTW.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 28, 2015)

finally caught up on the last 2 episodes, really enjoying this series so far.... I think the question of "what happened to the army" was a good story.. I think once people realize what's going on most are going to say FTS and try and find their families...


----------



## cement (Sep 29, 2015)

Who are the army fighting? Is it walkers or holdouts? Because the soldiers have conventional wounds.

That was a great plot twist at the end of this week's episode.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2015)

I figure since they are in LA, the Crips and the blood didn't take to easily to being put in a fence?

Since the government is always evil, they probably created this virus and know that there's no way to stop it


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2015)

Have some walkers why don't you?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 11, 2015)

Oh shit.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

Maybe I missed something, but I don't know why they didn't just find someway to burn all those zombies in instead of trying to lead them out?

I was flipping back-and-forth between the football game and I never caught where they were trying to lead them to?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 12, 2015)

I think they were just trying to lead them "away."


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 12, 2015)

I smell father Gabriel with the horn..

Maybe it's time for them to clean out some characters with a zombie over run of Alexandria, but I still think they had time to figure out a way to blow all of them up, or burn them


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 13, 2015)

It also looks like Rick is a member of the dollar shave club


----------



## Supe (Oct 13, 2015)

Supe said:


> How do you have a Walking Dead spinoff? Crawling Dead? Walking Undead? *Rick's Safety Razor Power Hour?*




I see nothing has changed, RG...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 18, 2015)

That little bitch!

And that was fucking gross.....


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Road Guy (Oct 19, 2015)

So internetland says Enid is a wolf spy?


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 25, 2015)

Damn. I didn't see that coming.


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 26, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Damn. I didn't see that coming.




I had a bad feeling when he said...."See you later dumbass". It was sad. My wife almost cried.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2015)

yeah that wasn't the way I expected him to go out...


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

There are some theories on the internet that he makes it some how. Maybe it was the other guy being pulled apart on top of Glenn and he's able to get out some how. :dunno:

I think he's gone.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2015)

I gave up reading the comics a few years ago but he dies in the comics, you can go broke reading the comics!


----------



## matt267 PE (Oct 26, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I gave up reading the comics a few years ago but he dies in the comics, you can go broke reading the comics!


I buy the compendiums. I have read the 1st and 2nd. The 3rd was just released.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 26, 2015)

Maybe there is a slim chance he lives? Usually when a major character dies they are on talking dead afterward? - no glenn last night..hmm...


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 27, 2015)

I saw a picture of a Walking Dead set where Glenn is next to a character to come later in the season. May or may not be a strategy of the network (AMC).


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 27, 2015)

I saw that photo but didn't know who the future cast member was? Negan?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 29, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> I saw that photo but didn't know who the future cast member was? Negan?




Someone named Jesus is what I read. Maybe it is Negan.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Oct 29, 2015)

The only rumors I've seen are for Jesus.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 29, 2015)

Can he hit a curve ball?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2015)

thanks and GFY TWD.. we have to wait another week to learn Glenn's fate!

That was an interesting story last night, but I really think they could have summarized Morgan's backstory in about 15 minutes and not spend 90 minutes on it


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't think we're going to learn Glenn's fate next week either.


----------



## goodal (Nov 3, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Maybe I missed something, but I don't know why they didn't just find someway to burn all those zombies in instead of trying to lead them out?
> 
> I was flipping back-and-forth between the football game and I never caught where they were trying to lead them to?


^ THIS. I mean I know they have to have something to do or else the show would just be about them shootin the breeze on the back porch, but I can think of about a dozen cool ways to dispatch a couple thousand zombies other than "Hey lets just let them out and hope they all go thata way." Just got through episode one. Looks like I'll be behind for a while this season. Just can't find time to sneak away and watch this without the wife or kiddos around.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 9, 2015)

Yeah I know that it wouldn't make a good show, but I think I would have explored a way to keep the walkers in the quarry, there are lots of things they could have done, or at least a temp fix until they could have thought out a better plan, not release a few thousand if not tens of thousands...



Spoiler



kind of disappointed they didn't show ricks escape from the RV, guess that
would have cut into 90 minutes of Morgan




anyone recall the show Jericho? Morgan played a key role in that show, was pretty good but only one season..


----------



## goodal (Nov 11, 2015)

I loved Jericho and he was good in that too.  Shame it only lasted a couple seasons, but then again me liking a show is usually a sure sign it wont last long (TWD excluded somehow)..


----------



## goodal (Nov 11, 2015)

I may have missed where Rick found out, but shouldn't he have been a little freaked out when he got back and there were arms and legs and bodies all strown around the place.  And shouldn't he have run straight to check on his baby since he found baby food in that dudes pocket?  I think they missed a plot point there by not showing him finding out that they were attacked.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 11, 2015)

That's a good point goodal. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Joe Dirt PE (Nov 11, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> Yeah I know that it wouldn't make a good show, but I think I would have explored a way to keep the walkers in the quarry, there are lots of things they could have done, or at least a temp fix until they could have thought out a better plan, not release a few thousand if not tens of thousands...


A little napalm would have solved that problem.


----------



## cement (Nov 14, 2015)

so do the Alexandrians now know that Carol is a badass killing machine?


----------



## goodal (Nov 16, 2015)

I think so.  Sundays episode was pretty lame.  I hate the way Red talks in metaphors and around the bush so much.  I had no idea what he was talking about most of the show.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

He's the Boomaher of this show (or however you spell his name) - ala king of the hill...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 16, 2015)

Also thinking in the next episode we see daryl driving the gas truck where they come across the people who stole his bike and crossbow and they are dead, truck stops and they pick up the crossbow..


----------



## goodal (Nov 17, 2015)

Hope so.  That plot line was stupid.  They talked in circles too.  I hate it when a writer keeps the audience confused for the entire show and never explains any of the crap they were talking about.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 15, 2016)

Well, he did not pick the crossbow but a rocket launcher and boy he made the most out of it.

Last night episode was brutal, and exciting at the same time. I thought that was going to be the end of Glenn for sure. Kind of a surprise they kill Rick's new romantic interest. For some reason Cal's eye injury was expected as I have heard happens in the comics. Lots of unexpected things thugh, like the wolf guy saving the girl, the Alexandria citizens joining Rick on his stand, and Abraham and company showing up to save the night.


----------



## Real_McCoy (Feb 15, 2016)

Dark Knight said:


> Well, he did not pick the crossbow but a rocket launcher and boy he made the most out of it.
> 
> Last night episode was brutal, and exciting at the same time. I thought that was going to be the end of Glenn for sure. Kind of a surprise they kill Rick's new romantic interest. For some reason Cal's eye injury was expected as I have heard happens in the comics. Lots of unexpected things thugh, like the wolf guy saving the girl, the Alexandria citizens joining Rick on his stand, and Abraham and company showing up to save the night.


His name is Coral.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

TWD is turning into a Stephen King Book made into a bad movie, where you have these "oh no! how can they escape this", only to escape easily by some stupid ending


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2016)

this show should have ended after the first season


----------



## knight1fox3 (Feb 17, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> this show should have ended after the first season


1st season or 2nd season?  I mean, you can't end a show in the belly of an army tank.


----------



## snickerd3 (Feb 17, 2016)

what is the time span since the start of the series in the story?  a couple years?  O remember someone having a baby so at least a year.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 17, 2016)

I thought in the comics it was neegan that took out Carls eye?


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 17, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> I thought in the comics it was neegan that took out Carls eye?


I have no clue. Only know his eye was taken away. If am not mistaken herd my sons talking about that and it was the Governor. Have no idea RG.


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 18, 2016)

snickerd3 said:


> what is the time span since the start of the series in the story?  a couple years?  O remember someone having a baby so at least a year.


I'm guessing it's supposed to be about a year so far.  Yes there was a baby, but wasn't one of the "big questions" at the time whether it was Rick's or Shane's which means she could have been pregnant during the time before the show's timeline started.  Were the comics based in Georgia? Wonder if they chose the location for the show intentionally so there'd be no distinct seasons which muddies the timeline too.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 23, 2016)

I think its got to be a couple of years (but they never really deal with winter)  Carl has gotten so much older..

No one talking about the Michone / Rick love fest interrupted by Jesus?


----------



## matt267 PE (Feb 29, 2016)

Best quote from last night came from Rick.

After stabbing that dude in the throat and getting covered in his blood, he turns to the onlookers with a simple "what?"


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 2, 2016)

eventually the groups luck is going to run out


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

I think the one chica was right,, they are defin not the good guys anymore..


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2016)

The lines between "good guy" and "bad guy" are definitely blurred.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

If I was them I would get them hilltop people to move to where they are since (I am hoping) that they cleaned out the weapons from the place where they killed everyone..

they are going to need more people


----------



## matt267 PE (Mar 14, 2016)

I wonder if Rick's group is expecting a counter strike. Or, do they think they killed them all? I think the Hilltop group is in great danger right now of a counter strike.


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 4, 2016)

That was an intense episode last night.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

ive been saying all season long they needed more people at Alexandria

So who do you think got the Bat?

My guess is that its been a long time since a main character went away so my money is on Darryl.. write it down..


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 11, 2016)

Darryl might be too big though. There would be lots of upset people. But, I think it has to be one of the long time main characters. Otherwise it will seem like a copout.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2016)

Show has been a cop out for 2 years...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 12, 2016)

I put my money on Abraham.  He's a main character, but not so big that people will get too upset.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

But he is Rick's right-hand man in the comics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MetsFan (Apr 12, 2016)

He's actually the one that takes it in the eye with the crossbow in the comics.

Highlight above for comic spoiler.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

But later on? I took a peek at the comics and it seemed that most all the regulars were dead except Abraham - but I don't recall which volumes it was, the kingdom group was in it though..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 12, 2016)

Darryl isn't even in the comics.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

&amp; Carol is already Dead by now.... They have diverged more than GOT...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm rereading the comics right now. I'm at the point where the governor is introduced.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 12, 2016)

I've got to finish GOT and then would like to pick the comics back up

Who was that guy that was thrown off the bridge and hanged? Was he from the hilltop or Alexandria? I couldn't place him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 13, 2016)

I think that guy was from another group that didn't follow the rules so the survivors made a example of him.


----------



## goodal (May 1, 2016)

IMO, they built up to that last moment too much.  I started fastforwarding through his overly dramatic monologue just to get to the killin.  Write me down for Abraham too.  The build up was too much for one of the 2nd tier guys/gals, but I don't think they can kill Rick, Maggie, Carl or Glenn.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 24, 2016)

well RIP _ _ _ _  and _ _ _!  (In case anyone else didn't watch it yet)

I know they have to shed people so they can add new characters but I have to admit it was a little sad to watch last nights show.. I say this every season but I have lost interest, even though I keep watching it.. just nothing else on...


----------



## glockjacket P.E. (Oct 24, 2016)

What did Glen know about Hillary Clinton???  :huh:


----------



## Supe (Oct 25, 2016)

glockjacket said:


> What did Glen know about Hillary Clinton???  :huh:


Her e-mail password.


----------



## goodal (Oct 30, 2016)

Well looks like i was 1 for 2. Gonna miss those two.


----------



## goodal (Nov 1, 2016)

Actually, now that I've had time to reflect on it a bit, I think I am done with the show.  They are just going for the gross out factor now.  There was no need to show what they did in the season premier.  I know that sounds hypocritical since it hasn't exactly been a sunday school lesson up until now, but it just seemed like they jumped the shark a bit.  Kill him, Ok, but let focus more on acting and plot lines rather than showing a regular characters eyes being beaten out of his head.


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 1, 2016)

Luckily not every episode is like that, take this past Sunday for example.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2016)

I stopped reading the comics a year ago just cause it got old.... but the show is very tame compared to them. In the comics rape is very common, gruesome is the norm, sex slaves exist, rick doesn't have both hands, etc....

I watched Sunday's episode but I am bored with this show. We watched westerworld over TWD Sunday. But I feel like I am at the end of LOST- where I realize the show has gone to shit but I am committed to seeing how it ends..


----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2016)

Way to open old wounds with the Lost reference, RG.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2016)

My bad


----------



## goodal (Nov 1, 2016)

I have not seen Sundays and may never.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 1, 2016)

Supe said:


> Way to open old wounds with the Lost reference, RG.


Damn, one of the shows I actually followed all the way through. What a let-down.


----------



## Supe (Nov 1, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> Damn, one of the shows I actually followed all the way through. What a let-down.


It's like telling a campfire ghost stories, having everyone on the edge of their seats, and ending with "I don't know, like, a bunch of people died and then there were some ghosts flying around and shit and maybe it was a dream or something, who cares?"


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 1, 2016)

> 1 hour ago, goodal said:
> Actually, now that I've had time to reflect on it a bit, I think I am done with the show.  They are just going for the gross out factor now.  There was no need to show what they did in the season premier.  I know that sounds hypocritical since it hasn't exactly been a sunday school lesson up until now, but it just seemed like they jumped the shark a bit.  Kill him, Ok, but let focus more on acting and plot lines rather than showing a regular characters eyes being beaten out of his head.


I think they were trying to be faithful to the comic.


----------



## MetsFan (Nov 1, 2016)

> 1 hour ago, Road Guy said:
> I stopped reading the comics a year ago just cause it got old.... but the show is very tame compared to them. In the comics rape is very common, gruesome is the norm, sex slaves exist, rick doesn't have both hands, etc....
> 
> I watched Sunday's episode but I am bored with this show. We watched westerworld over TWD Sunday. But I feel like I am at the end of LOST- where I realize the show has gone to shit but I am committed to seeing how it ends..


I thought the Negan series was good.  I couldn't put it down until I saw how it ended.  I did stop reading shortly after that wrapped up.  I don't remember any rape in the comics though.  Maybe because I remember the gruesome parts more.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 12, 2016)

so Im the fucked up one that remembers the rape scenes?

well I put the show to rest for a few weeks and then slowly started watching it again, have to say I was a little turned off by the brain bashing in, but for anyone else who "turned' it off, it defin has gotten better,  &amp; I may be fucked up but I really like the Negan character in the show better than the comic version I remember


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 14, 2016)

I haven't watched since the season premier.  I'm done.  That brain bashing was ridiculous.  But, besides that, I've been losing interest in the show for quite some time.  It's just not what it started out being.  I actually like the zombies to be scary and the real monster.  If I wanted to watch people versus people, I'd watch any of the other shows out there.  I want to see people versus zombies.  But whatever, I know that I'm the only one who matters for ratings.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 14, 2016)

> On 12/12/2016 at 7:47 PM, Road Guy said:
> so Im the fucked up one that remembers the rape scenes?
> 
> well I put the show to rest for a few weeks and then slowly started watching it again, have to say I was a little turned off by the brain bashing in, but for anyone else who "turned' it off, it defin has gotten better,  &amp; I may be fucked up but I really like the Negan character in the show better than the comic version I remember


After watching the last couple of episodes, I remember what you're talking about now.  

Yeah, I really liked the mid-season ending.  At least something happened rather than just seeing Rick spend 90 minutes going through a pond.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 14, 2016)

I don't think one person has been killed by a walker all season?

It seems like they are rushing through Negan? They spent years with him on the comics, I wonder if they are going to move on to something else after this season?


----------



## jeb6294 (Feb 20, 2017)

Did anybody else catch the semi trailer in this week's episode that Daryl and Richard were fighting behind?


----------

